# Rockville, MD - A356655, F, Sable, 5y



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


> I am a spayed female, sable and cream German Shepherd Dog.
> 
> The shelter staff think I am about 5 years old.
> 
> ...


Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Rockville, MD | 126


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pretty girl. Hope she finds a good loving forever home. She's about 2 hours from me.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

She is beautiful! So sad....


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

There are actually 3 GSDs at this shelter and all of them have multiple applications with MAGSR as back up.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you Lea. That is awesome. Hope they go to great homes.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very pretty girl!

I hope everything works out for her and the others!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Koi, 

Go to the forum that you want to start your thread in. Under the black menu bar, right over the brown "Threads in this Forum" bar, on the left side of your screen, is a "New Thread" button. Click on that and start typing away.


----------



## katgreen (Dec 28, 2011)

koi aglibut said:


> hi guys. i am new here. can u taech me how to post a thread? a million thanks! i'm worried with my 3-month old puppy...


If you find the section of the forums you wish to post in you will see a little tab at the top of that section on left that says new post.


----------

